# Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

87 boats 1.6 million in the cash awards. This tournament has quicky become the premire event with therichest purse in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be at the weigh in tomorrow night with my wife & son :letsdrink


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Big money tournament....only in my dreams!

$1.6 million..might pay for a season's fuel bill!:doh

Good luck to those fishing.


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah, check out their website and look how it is divided up and who bet what. notice the 2nd place blue didnt even get in the blue marlin calcutta. can you say ouch!! www.fishecbc.com


----------

